# Hardship allowance UK --> Egypt



## Philjo (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone know the hardship allowance when moving from the UK to Egypt? What would a company like ECA advise?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Philjo said:


> Does anyone know the hardship allowance when moving from the UK to Egypt? What would a company like ECA advise?


What hardship allowance????

Jo xxxx


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hardship allowances vary, depends whom you work for I guess.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

jojo said:


> What hardship allowance????
> 
> Jo Jo xxxx


Was hoping someone was going to ask that question....but still no answers so far


----------



## Philjo (Jul 6, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> jojo said:
> 
> 
> > What hardship allowance????
> ...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

LOL< I thought it was some sort of finantial compensantion for the hardships that you will have to deal with when moving to Egypt


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> LOL< I thought it was some sort of finantial compensantion for the hardships that you will have to deal with when moving to Egypt


Not enough money in the world for that:jaw:


----------

